# Texas Cichlid



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

I'd like to inquire with you more experienced hobbyists about the ID of my Texas Cichlid. 
I understand there are some variants and species that cross over as being ID'ed as Texas. This particular fish is a juvenile so it might be impossible to accurately identify but I'd like to give it a try. If nothing else I would like to show him/her off anyways.

This is my first post so it's a pleasure to be here and meet you all!

-Mike


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, hello there.
And, welcome to Cichlid-forum!  
-
So, you have a very young Texas Cichlid. Awwww, how cool is that?!! It's a good-looking little _Herichthys_, but still awfully small. So, I honestly can't tell you positively at this point if you have a _H. cyanoguttatus_ (Green or 'True' Texas) or a _H. carpintis_, (Blue Texas or Pearl Scale Cichlid) or, something that has a little of both species in it.... (Different _Hertichthys_ species will spawn readily with each other in aquariums). At this baby size, they all sort of look alike. And unfortunately, I definitely can't tell if you have a male or female! But, that is a good-looking Cichlid. 
NOTE: There IS a noticeable difference in attitude between _H. Cyanoguttatus_ and _H. Carpintis_. Both are definitely some tough, sturdy New World Cichlids. But the _H. cyanoguttatus_ has the well-deserved reputation for being much more intolerant of Cichlid company in an aquarium. (In the wild this very territorial Cichlid doesn't even like to be around members of it's OWN Species!).
-
Plus, I can offer some insight and recommendations for your other posts. Your grow-out tank looks pretty nice. A 20G long aquarium? I like the way it is set up. Those are plastic plants, I'm guessing?
- Have you selected and purchased the final aquarium for Texas Cichlid yet? If not, what do you plan to get? 
- Will this little one grow out to be the sole occupant (wet pet) of the larger aquarium? Or, do you plan on getting it some tankmates (and maybe another Cichlid 'frenemy'), to go in with it for a community tank?
- I see you commented on the one tank where the owner converted from gravel to a sand substrate. That would also be a really good idea for your Texas Cichlid. _Herichthys_ species have a digging capability that I swear would make a tracked excavator envious, man!  
Providing Pool Filtration Sand as substrate for your aquarium will not only look more natural, it will provide a great - safe - substrate for your Texas to dig in to his heart's content.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you so so much for the detailed response! I'm not brand new to the hobby but I AM brand new to the Texas (I think that's what he is) cichlid. As far as his current tank, yes it is indeed a 20 gallon long. His forever home will be a 75 gallon tank where he will be housed alone (as he is right now). I know enough about cichlids in general to know it can be a challenge to introduce company after they've been alone for some time, and this fish is no exception.

The plants are indeed plastic as I'm keeping the lighting rather dim and in a few months I can see him digging up real plants.

Although he is housed with a gravel bottom now, in his 'forever home' it will indeed have a sand bottom with some rocks and natural décor. 
His 75 isn't yet purchased but will indeed be purchased, filled and cycling by early July.

I'm going to keep lighting dimmed in the 75 gallon tank and try to mimic his/her natural waters as closely as possible. I've been trying to learn all about Herichthys, Cyanoguttatus and Carpintis as much as possible since they all seem to share a mixed identification with one another. 
The more accurately I can identify this one, the better I can care for him, although I've come to see that all the above mentioned share rather similar requirements anyway.

Thanks again for the response!


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I actually don't ever use sand for large CA cichlids. I've been keeping them for 20+ years, as they are my favourite fish overall. Mostly larger fish, like Midas and the various Viejas (now subdivided) species. But Texas as well a number of times over the years. I don't recommend or ever use sand for these fish once they get large, as it will destroy your filter. These are big, powerful fish - they like to do a ton of substrate rearranging, often spitting sand into the filter intake. But even if that doesn't happen, they are large enough and powerful enough that one good powerful swoosh of a tail sends sand flying - inevitably, into the filter. You can try various ways to avoid it, but it always finds a way in the filter and it ain't worth the grief IMO.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks for the advice, and I'll steer another direction. I hadn't considered an intake getting clogged with sand but it makes sense it would. 
I suppose this is a blessing in disguise for me since I really do prefer gravel. It's an incredibly easy substrate and gives a nice amount of surface area for beneficial bacteria to root on and of course comes in a ton of colors. Although I probably will default to earth tones..

I'm really excited to watch the cichlids progress. I've only had him/her for about 2 weeks now and already they've bulked up a bit from the awful pet shop tank it was housed in.

I am curious to what the typical growth rate of this species is. Is it as accelerated as an Astronotus ocellatus or not quite that rapid? I presume by the time snow starts to fall again I'll be transferring this little guy into its new home.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I've never kept Oscars, never liked them, so can't compare. But growth rate will always depend on multiple factors - tank size, water quality, food, genetics, etc. Generally, they grow quickly and I'd honestly move him out of a 20 long ASAP. He'll grow a lot faster in a larger tank. I have a group of Midas growing out in a 6ft, 135gal tank - they've tripled in size in about a month and a half. And a group of marbled fenestratus in an 8ft, 135gal tank, and they're probably a good 5-6 times larger in about 3 months.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Goodness! It seems that both of the New World Cichlid-Loving Canadians ('Oscar 6' & 'Sinister-Kisses') just aren't going for that sand substrate.
They're Gravel Philistines, I tell ya'!
And yes.... Sinister does have a point - to a point - with the sand getting swept up into filtration intakes. I too suffered the indignities of learning that the gleaming white expanse of super fine grained PLAY SAND, was indeed quite beautiful to behold. But was possibly the DEVIL HIMSELF when used as a substrate.
Terrible! The stuff just flew everywhere when disturbed! (Your filtration was definitley NOT safe with Play Sand).
Ahhhh, but then there is this truly wonderful substrate known and beloved by all who have personally enjoyed it's awesomeness.
**ahem**
And, that would be: _POOL FILTRATION SAND_.
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... nd_pt1.php
Yep. 
The individual sand grains of that coarse sand are easily three to four times as large as in Play Sand. It presents as darker and more multi-hued... and really, just looks a lot more natural. And, if you mix in some very small diameter gravel with it, Pool Filtration Sand will look almost EXACTLY like the bottom substrate in the riverine environment of Central America.
And no, with some pretty beastly-sized New World Cichlids I have kept with it as a substrate over the years, there's never been a problem with a single grain of Pool Filtration Sand caught up in a filter intake.
-
So, if you prefer the look of gravel for your aquariums? Nothing wrong with that, go for it! I just prefer the more natural look, ease of maintenance and enhanced safety (for digging Cichlids) of Pool Filtration Sand.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

+1 on pool filtration sand.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I've never had play sand in my tanks, hate the stuff. I have been using pool filter sand for many years  My experience is with it, and my statement still stands.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I use around 1/2" of PFS in my tanks, which both have sumps with the intakes at the top back corners of the tank. I think it may work out differently in smaller tanks which use different filtration like canisters where the intake extends down into the tank, and more sand (ex/ 1"-2"). But then again, I've been using PFS for many years in other setups with more sand, canister, etc., and never had a problem.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'll cast a thumbs down for sand bottom. Tried it twice, once on a large cichlid tank, once on a tank of Mbuna. Both big fail because of the forementioned filter clogging. My preference, been using a long time is round river pebbles. Big digging fish, like your Tex, love to push it around. It's too big to accidently swallow, all smooth to avoid nasty scrapes. Tex won't grow Oscar fast, but will get up there quickly enough. Bigger the tank the better, and even as tiny fish, they can sense lack of space. No need to add stress to an undeveloped immune system. I suggest getting the fish in a big tank asap.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

I swear he's grown larger since last week. He's a ravenous little eater!
He's been growing at a rapid rate.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

A few more shots from last night. I hope it's okay if I use my own thread to document his growth and change over time. 
It might be a really nice timeline of just how these fish change over the first weeks and months.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

This sounds great! Be interesting to see how this little one develops over time. And, who knows? We may even be able to ID what _Hericthys_ species it is, and maybe even decide if its a male or female (difficult to do sometimes with these Cichlids). 
Keep us posted!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Auballagh said:


> ID what _Hericthys_ species it is


IMO, the fish is likely hybrid, probably from "Red Texas" production. Body shape and snout are off for a typical Texas cichlid. The lack of worming pattern on the gill plate isn't really typical of most _Herichthys cyanoguttatus_ or _H. carpinitis_. And most suspect is the double spot (there usually not attached). Moreover it is ocellated (like the flower line on a flowerhorn from trimac genetics) which Texas cichlid blotches on the body are typically not.
"Red Texas" are produced from different crosses. Usually one of _H. carpinits_ or _H. cyanoguttatus_ are crossed with a fish that has the "fader gene". Some of the possible fishes used with the "fader gene" are midas/RD, blood parrot, king kong parrot, rose queen and various flowerhorns. All kinds come out of these crosses. They do not breed true. The breeders usually know what offspring are likely to turn into something resembling of what we see in pictures as a "red texas", and rather then cull the rest, the rest are sold at an LFS for a cheaper price. Some of the possible outcomes of these crosses are fish that end up looking fairly similar to a Texas cichlid; others will undergo the "peeling" process (like a RD/midas) and end up with varying degrees of yellow/orange/red. Still others sold at the box store as "Red Texas" end up with a pattern more like a flowerhorn.
Time will tell. Of course if the fish does undergo the 'peeling' process and start to change color, then you will know for sure that the fish comes from producing "Red Texas" crosses.
IMO, this fish resembles the juvies in this link(if you scroll down, the two pictures in the middle) much more so then actual Texas cichlid juvieshttps://www.aquariumdomain.com/SpeciesProfiles/NewWorldCichlids/RedTexasCichlid.shtml
Of course, that is not to say that it will necessarily end up having that much resemblance to the adults in this link as the quality specimens that are sought after are actually not produced in great numbers from these crosses.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Wow great information BC!! Really insightful post. I love learning these kinds of details and hardly trust the pet store where he was purchased to properly ID. 
Hopefully in time we can see him or her develop enough to get a really educated species identification.

I appreciate the response!


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Photos from tonight.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

One month of growth, side by side.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Updated picture from last night. This shows off his colors really well.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

His new home awaits. I'm cycling the water as we speak. A sand substrate, wood and rock with a dimmer lighting to mimic a more natural environment.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

This looks like you are planning on keeping this Texas Cichlid, as a 'Wet Pet'?
If so, cool! 
Hericthys type Cichlids have a rather unfortunate tendency to destroy the tankmates kept with them.... :x 
-
What is the size of your somewhat enigmatic Texas Cichlid's, new aquarium?


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

I am indeed keeping him. He will be a solo fish in a tank all his own. His new home is a standard 55 gallon. Eventually I may upgrade to a 75 but at his growth rate I decided to jump on a newer larger tank since he's doubled in size in a mere 2 months.

I've been told by a few people this looks like a hybrid. I'm still far too new to Texas cichlids to tell for sure. Either way I will continue to post update photos here so we can watch his change


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

The final decorations placed. I have two filters, a bubbler, sand substrate, a mix of rock, open water, floating cover plant and dimmed lighting to mimic a more natural environment. 
You can see the cichlid in the center of the tank. He/she is VERY active and greedily eating and exploring the new home. A very nice upgrade.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh my. That aquarium really IS an upgrade!
And you're right, 'Junior' is definitely growing up pretty quickly.  
Hmmmmmm....just one thing?

**COUGH** _...background... _**COUGH**

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... 7&t=453819
-
And definitely, that is indeed some visually nice aquascaping work. You build a nice tank.
But well, c'mon.... this new C-F celebrity needs a stage worthy of - THE SHOW, right?


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Photos from tonight.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Last nights photo


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Updated photo


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whew.... little Junior is definitely getting bigger. Looks like he's been spending some quality time in the weight room or something.
He's bulking up!


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Updated photo from tonight


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oddly enough, the site made your picture come in upside down Click on it though, and everything shows normally.  
And, wait-a-minit-... 
Is that some new, live Anachris I see in there? Well, alrighty then! As info, you may have to keep things just a little on the cool side, with that plant species. I would set things up for a max of around 73 - 74 degrees or so. Lower temps that your little Texas should find okay, and will help to keep the Anachris green and hopefully growing strongly for you.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Updated photos from tonight


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Rio on September 6th


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Rio from a few nights ago. From Spring through until Autumn, this fish has really impressed me with its growth. He's packing on size and girth almost daily it seems at this rate. His coloration is beautiful and he's fully using the entire space in his 55 gallon tank. He used to hang near the bottom of the tank but is up down and all over the place. 

Live plants and sand have really helped him come out and feel at home.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

An updated shot. Don't let the walls fool you, his tank is very clean and well cared for. I decided to let the side and back walls go and have algae take over since it's such a heavily planted tank with grow lighting. I was scrubbing the walls every 3-4 days and decided to keep the front glass clean and let nature take its course on the rest.


----------



## Central (Jun 3, 2021)

Updated photo of Rio from earlier this week.


----------

